
Apple to launch ARM Mac without Intel CPU in 2021, says Kuo - msh
https://9to5mac.com/2020/02/24/apple-to-release-first-arm-mac-without-intel-processor-in-next-18-months-predicts-kuo/
======
Areading314
Wouldn't this mean a great number of apps no longer working on new macs?

~~~
Someone
Likely, but I guess many people wouldn’t care. We have been there before (32
bit clean apps, 68k apps, PowerPC apps, 32 bit apps, Carbon apps, non-signed
apps. I may be missing a few)

Apple presumably would sell it with Safari, Photos, Pages, Numbers, and
Keynote. Microsoft would port Office or happily sell you Office 365 in a
browser. Firefox would be ported. It would run the WhatsApp, Facebook etc iOS
apps.

I could like something like that, depending on the hardware. It could be a
cross between iPad and MacBook; easier to be productive in than the former,
cheaper and longer battery life than the latter.

~~~
LegitShady
Microsoft already had office for arm done for their arm surface way back.

